# Birthday Treats at Work



## MargB (Sep 23, 2010)

Why oh why are they always doughnuts, cookies, bakewell tarts, etc.  Why can't they be pieces of fruit?

I chickened out and did both in February for my birthday, brought in a few doughnuts but also a load of fruit.  Guess which went quicker!  Still, I enjoyed having the fruit around for a few days.


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 23, 2010)

MargB said:


> Why oh why are they always doughnuts, cookies, bakewell tarts, etc.  Why can't they be pieces of fruit?
> 
> I chickened out and did both in February for my birthday, brought in a few doughnuts but also a load of fruit.  Guess which went quicker!  Still, I enjoyed having the fruit around for a few days.



I have the same problem at work - but it is not only for birthdays!! Some staff just bring in muffins and biscuits everyday and they bloody well leave them on a desk near me so they are looking at me wispering eat me !! - told them they have got to stop - ITS not fair and I have to admit I have got rubbish will power


----------



## Steff (Sep 23, 2010)

In my old job i used to take in 2 pieces of fruit in cling film and eat them on my break, meanwhile all around me were people dipping into doughnuts, cream eclairs etc etc,it was so tempting for me but the long run i know it will only do me harm if i do fall in to temptation.


----------



## Caroline (Sep 23, 2010)

I know what you mean about sweet treats. I got fed up with stuff being left near me I got up and moved it to another part of the office....


----------



## MargB (Sep 27, 2010)

*wishes people would stop having birthdays*


----------

